
Show HN: Canetis – a recursive Python audio/text aligner built on Gentle - nsheth12
https://github.com/nsheth12/canetis
======
nsheth12
We're two college students who built this as part of our research lab work. In
our testing, it aligned more words than other forced aligners we found out
there, so we wanted to share it. Please send any feedback our way!

